# White stuff on hornwrot



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

some of my hornwort have white stuff on it and i was wondering what it was and if its harmful 2 anything


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Could you be a little more descriptive?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

its like powdery looking white stuff. it doesnt float around on it. it seems 2 way the plant down because the one that has it sinks 2 the bottom. its like little specs


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

It may just be catching debris. Does the stuff float away as soon as you move it make a current?


----------

